# Mozills Firefox can connect to Internet, but IE Explorer just hangs



## sorrento5 (Jun 5, 2003)

Hello Forum Members:

I am having a problem connecting to the the internet using *Microsoft's Internet Explorer *the latest edition.

I am running a McAffe firewall and there are absolutely no problem getting out using *Mozilla Firefox browser* (....luckily I downloaded this as a possible backdoor before downloading the latest version of MS Explorer .. maybe it was deja vu )

Anyway, I have been tinkering around trying to find out if a firewall change has occured since some changes were reported by Spybot Search and destroy; which I ran and asked to correct any errors found. But to no avail, I still have the problem which is a nussiance since all of my favorites pages are now locked in IE, which just hangs dumbly and informs me it is 'connecting' on the browser status bar and just stays there ..

The only other software I installed in the last week or so since this problem manifested was IPOD and ITunes compatible software whci i installed about 10 days ago with no problem (could this have caused a problem somewhere in settings?)

Does anyone have any suggestions on how I could get to the bottom of this problem?

Also, for you info McAfee secuirty center is actig wierdly, not as expected since I can't get it to display any of my security settings. I ran Microsofts Windows defender and did not report anything in quick mode.

As I said Mozzilla browser is fine, which is my only lifeline to get out to the web now, the last thing i tried today was using Firefox to download a new copy of IE but that hasnt changed anything after reboot.

Any ideas ?

Thanks in advance
Sorrento5


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

What happens if you load Internet Explorer without add-ins enabled?

To do this click *START --> ALL PROGRAMS --> ACCESSORIES --> SYSTEM TOOLS* and select *Internet Explorer (No Add Ins)*

If IE runs ok in this mode you know the problems is caused by an add-in which can be disabled in regular IE mode by clicking on *TOOLS --> MANAGE ADD-ONS.*

Also try to reset your IE settings back to the defaults

*TOOLS --> INTERNET OPTIONS --> ADVANCED TAB* and then click the Reset Internet Explorer Settings button.

If you can't access your internet options within IE directly due to the program hanging, open the control panel and open Internet Options directly from there.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## GSi-R (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello, and good evening!

Im having the exact same problem.

I wouldn't mind so much, but some updates I need, including my firewall need IE to update. I too am currently using firefox as my browser.



Rollin_Again said:


> What happens if you load Internet Explorer without add-ins enabled?
> 
> To do this click *START --> ALL PROGRAMS --> ACCESSORIES --> SYSTEM TOOLS* and select *Internet Explorer (No Add Ins)*
> 
> ...


I have tried both the above suggestions too, but both to no avail. Im not sure if i have accidentally denied access for IE to connect to the internet either, and am not sure how to check that i have.

Im using COMODO as my firewall. I used to use ZA, but since Im now using Vista, the ZA edition for Vista is not that great at the moment, with known issues.

Can anyone help?

Thanks in advance.

Micky

EDIT -

Just found this, me bad. Will teach me to search more. Not check to see if it works yet, but will give it a try, and report back.

http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/464114-open-ie-tab-firefox-new.html


----------



## GSi-R (Jan 19, 2008)

Update from above. I could not access IE due to accidentally denying access via my Firewall.

All is good now.


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

Now, go to Thread Tools and choose "Solved." That will indicate to folks that you no longer need assistance. The courtesy will be appreciated.

{redoak}


----------



## GSi-R (Jan 19, 2008)

redoak said:


> Now, go to Thread Tools and choose "Solved." That will indicate to folks that you no longer need assistance. The courtesy will be appreciated.
> 
> {redoak}


Im not the thread starter my friend, so im not allowed.


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes, I know. I should have place the originator's "moniker" ahead of my comment. 

{redoak}


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

The original poster was on the site in April 2007. Probably not interested in marking it solved...if it ever was for him/her.


----------

